# Blade and Soul



## himeki (Jan 20, 2016)

Anyone else joined?
I'm in the queue for Old Man Cho >.<


----------



## Hanami (Jan 20, 2016)

i'll join sometime this week. it looks fun haha


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm the cutest tiniest force master.


----------



## Yeosin (Jan 22, 2016)

I'm on Soha server, in game name Sagittarius if anyone wants to join me.


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 22, 2016)

This is my lyn summoner (the blondy). 
I play on Mushin, if anyone cares to join just message me for my username. :3


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

Just 2gb left to go, somehow managed to get it working. ;u;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 22, 2016)

I am also on Old Man Cho if anyone wants to add me I am Hiyoi the Blade Master and Akuraou the Summoner, just restarted my summoner so anyone who wants to level add me :3 Ah and Hiyoi is level 21 if anyone is near there : D


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

Shout out to 3 hour queue times.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Shout out to 3 hour queue times.



rip ;v; I have 5 days left of student pack premium lol not looking forward to the queue again :'O


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Shout out to 3 hour queue times.



You mean servers have queue times? o.o


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 22, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> You mean servers have queue times? o.o
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yup 2-6+ hours depending on the server though not sure if it's shorter by bit now Dx Hence why it's great to get the student pack for 5 dollars 8)


----------



## tae (Jan 22, 2016)

my ex gf is obsessed w/ this game.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 22, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> You mean servers have queue times? o.o



At least on the Jiwan server there are. Logging in, I end up at about 3000th in a queue and have to wait 170ish minutes to even log in.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> At least on the Jiwan server there are. Logging in, I end up at about 3000th in a queue and have to wait 170ish minutes to even log in.



3000th? Ooh... that reminds me of a game I used to play... *shivers*


----------



## kassie (Jan 22, 2016)

wow this game looks rly cute


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup 2-6+ hours depending on the server though not sure if it's shorter by bit now Dx Hence why it's great to get the student pack for 5 dollars 8)



Crap... Really hope they give newbies some sort of bypass to that for a week or something once the game gets running. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 22, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Crap... Really hope they give newbies some sort of bypass to that for a week or something once the game gets running. xD



Just wanted to say hopefully in 2-3 weeks it'll be less worrisome haha I know with Star Wars The Old Republic they also can queue sometimes but due to how old it is I rarely have to queue now, let's hope for the best : )


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 22, 2016)

If you login during the morning hours, there's normally no queue. I was able to login to Mushin instantly multiple times from 10 am - ~3 pm. I don't know how the weekend queues will be though since no one has school and such. xD


----------



## Albuns (Jan 22, 2016)

Yaaay~ just gotts download the extra 3gb and I'll be set! So, what server should I play on? o:


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jan 23, 2016)

Finally got in. Now I can be a filthy AFK'er since they have no AFK kicking yet.


----------



## Squidward (Jan 23, 2016)

I might give this game a try once more but idk


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

I might get on later, what server is everyone on? o:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> I might get on later, what server is everyone on? o:



Both of mine are on Old Man Cho : )


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Both of mine are on Old Man Cho : )



Ahh, nice. Judging from how far I made it before getting kicked out though, I think I'll wait a few weeks before attempting to go on. xD


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> I might get on later, what server is everyone on? o:



My main is on Mushin :33 But i plan on making a few alts on different servers. 
Didn't get to play today as i planned but i'm going to get online now for a little bit. Is anyone else is on?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Ahh, nice. Judging from how far I made it before getting kicked out though, I think I'll wait a few weeks before attempting to go on. xD



Good idea haha xD I may do that once my 1 week premium runs out ;v; and I am gonna be on now haha leveled my Tera Brawler to 60 for a bit : ) go ahead and add Atsukai and Hiyoi ;D I don't think it matters what server you're on for friends : )


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Good idea haha xD I may do that once my 1 week premium runs out ;v; and I am gonna be on now haha leveled my Tera Brawler to 60 for a bit : ) go ahead and add Atsukai and Hiyoi ;D I don't think it matters what server you're on for friends : )




I'm in queue for OMC if you're on? Not sure how far i'll make it but i'll try to catch up! I ended up making a new account since i didn't have any more space ( too broke to buy more char slots ;v; ) so i decided to make another summoner! Username is Cvddles. :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> I'm in queue for OMC if you're on? Not sure how far i'll make it but i'll try to catch up! I ended up making a new account since i didn't have any more space ( too broke to buy more char slots ;v; ) so i decided to make another summoner! Username is Cvddles. :3



Yup getting on now haha would you rather I get my level 3 Summoner or 24 Blade Master? xD I don't mind waiting : D


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup getting on now haha would you rather I get my level 3 Summoner or 24 Blade Master? xD I don't mind waiting : D



Level 3 summoner! Haha that way we can play together sooner.  
I made her look similar to my main bc i knew queue would be hell so ignore that fact. xD
In the meantime.. #478 in queue atm gg /cry


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Level 3 summoner! Haha that way we can play together sooner.
> I made her look similar to my main bc i knew queue would be hell so ignore that fact. xD
> In the meantime.. #478 in queue atm gg /cry



Sweet will do, getting on her now : ) Ahah thank god at least you're not at 4k ;v; haha I just made mine as pretty as possible xD

Update lmao- 400+ on premium queue:'P


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sweet will do, getting on her now : ) Ahah thank god at least you're not at 4k ;v; haha I just made mine as pretty as possible xD
> 
> Update lmao- 400+ on premium queue:'P



LOL.. #389 atm! I wish everyone would just magically dc so we could get in. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> LOL.. #389 atm! I wish everyone would just magically dc so we could get in. xD



I shall stay in bamboo grove hope you get in soon ;v; I just got in at like 198 or so with 4 days of premium left haha.


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 23, 2016)

Omggg you're in already? LOL FML i'm #342 D:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Omggg you're in already? LOL FML i'm #342 D:



I think I shall log off and work on my Hiyoi and keep checking to see if you're in lol, I can send you a friend request from Hiyoi and once you accept I shall switch to Atsukai xD

OMFG SOOOOOOO MANY PEOPLE HAVE PREMIUM ;v; 800 in premium queue Dx


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Welp, bad news. When it finished installing, I tried to launch it but it didn't work. So, I tried to reinstall... and it didn't backup the data like I thought it would. Now I'll have to wait another 4 days again. Think I might just give up. x.x


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Welp, bad news. When it finished installing, I tried to launch it but it didn't work. So, I tried to reinstall... and it didn't backup the data like I thought it would. Now I'll have to wait another 4 days again. Think I might just give up. x.x



Oh no ;v; what computer do you use Dx? My laptop isn't even up to date with graphic drivers lmao but surprisingly it plays most all games even witcher 3 with the right settings :'O Sorry to hear that though :'( Such a fun game.


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I think I shall log off and work on my Hiyoi and keep checking to see if you're in lol, I can send you a friend request from Hiyoi and once you accept I shall switch to Atsukai xD
> 
> OMFG SOOOOOOO MANY PEOPLE HAVE PREMIUM ;v; 800 in premium queue Dx



Welp, my comp froze and i had to restart. ;v; I think i'll login tomorrow in the early hours when there's a lesser chance of queue or something. D: Go ahead and send a friend request though, i'll accept tomorrow. <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 23, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Welp, my comp froze and i had to restart. ;v; I think i'll login tomorrow in the early hours when there's a lesser chance of queue or something. D: Go ahead and send a friend request though, i'll accept tomorrow. <3



Nawwws sorry to hear that Dx and ok haha will do, sent one from Atsukai :') hoping we can level a bit together haha ;v;


----------



## Albuns (Jan 23, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh no ;v; what computer do you use Dx? My laptop isn't even up to date with graphic drivers lmao but surprisingly it plays most all games even witcher 3 with the right settings :'O Sorry to hear that though :'( Such a fun game.



I'm not sure of the model, but the brand is HP. It's only about a few months old too, so I'm not sure why I'm having trouble downloading. ;u;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> I'm not sure of the model, but the brand is HP. It's only about a few months old too, so I'm not sure why I'm having trouble downloading. ;u;



OMG I feel for you so bad Dx I def. have a crappy laptop but at least it plays my games, hope at some point you're able to upgrade ;v; also finally made my permanent summoner Nyohiko lol yeah I had to make her perfect xD so now if anyone wants to add me, either Hiyoi or Nyohiko ;D And Nyo hasn't leveled yet so if anyone wants to level with my summoner let me know^^


----------



## Luxanna (Jan 24, 2016)

I've literally been waiting for this game to come out in america since it was announce, sometime like 2009-2010? I remember like 2010/2011 when it was in Korean Beta and I cried myself to sleep for a long time after that.

I finished downloading it today, and almost 2 hours in characater creation, I really want to play with people that will actually play like all day and no life with me ;-;, I dont work or go to school so I have all day bby


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

I made a character on Windrest called "Almonds", she's a Lyn Summoner. I really wish there was an Assassin for Lyns. :c
Also the queue ; v ;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I got my dream face in like 3 mins but then spent so much on picking the hairstyle and ears. T u T


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Luxanna said:


> I've literally been waiting for this game to come out in america since it was announce, sometime like 2009-2010? I remember like 2010/2011 when it was in Korean Beta and I cried myself to sleep for a long time after that.
> 
> I finished downloading it today, and almost 2 hours in characater creation, I really want to play with people that will actually play like all day and no life with me ;-;, I dont work or go to school so I have all day bby



That would be me lol xD I am on Old Man Cho if you wanna add Hiyoi/Nyohiko :3 I literally spend most of my time on this game now xD


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

Why isn't the queue moving lol :'(

- - - Post Merge - - -

Actually, I think I'll move to a less populated server.


----------



## Albuns (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Why isn't the queue moving lol :'(



Is it really that bad? ;w;


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it really that bad? ;w;



I'd have to wait for 2+ hours and the queue isn't even moving lol... The game will be very popular anyway so moving to a lower populated server wouldn't be a bad idea. Also, the prices tend to go crazy on the popular servers later on from my experience


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Is it really that bad? ;w;



Yuss it can take non-premium 6+ hours Dx


----------



## Albuns (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I'd have to wait for 2+ hours and the queue isn't even moving lol... The game will be very popular anyway so moving to a lower populated server wouldn't be a bad idea. Also, the prices tend to go crazy on the popular servers later on from my experience



2+ seems a bit overkill to me... xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> 2+ seems a bit overkill to me... xD



I joined the most populated since I can see Kyu aka kyukon if I ever catch her xD I know she's been playing with her rl friends though rip haha also I don't even wanna look at any faction chats ugh so crowded with immaturity ;v; AVOID THESE CHATS AT ALL COST xD


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> 2+ seems a bit overkill to me... xD



Idk I made a char on some kind of Spirit server and I logged in instantly? it says the server is "new" so probably empty lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Idk I made a char on some kind of Spirit server and I logged in instantly? it says the server is "new" so probably empty lol



I hope you don't mind if we add one another since there is a cross-server dungeon : ) I miss company lol I have soloed to level 25 thus far xD


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I hope you don't mind if we add one another since there is a cross-server dungeon : ) I miss company lol I have soloed to level 25 thus far xD



Sure!!! I'd love to!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Sure!!! I'd love to!



Yay haha you can add Hiyoi and Nyohiko my Blade Master/Summoner and what's your character name : D? also rip it's 5:26 am and I am too hyped for BnS to sleep ;v; lol


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay haha you can add Hiyoi and Nyohiko my Blade Master/Summoner and what's your character name : D? also rip it's 5:26 am and I am too hyped for BnS to sleep ;v; lol



I can't find you but I play on the EU server so that might be the reasoN?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I can't find you but I play on the EU server so that might be the reasoN?



Nuuuuu haha ;v; oh wells, but I shall still work on Hiyoi while I am not sleepy yet 8'D


----------



## Aizu (Jan 24, 2016)

I played Blade and Soul in the closed Beta, but I wasn't a big fan of the combat ; w ; 
Orz might have to try it again when my laptop is repaired :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Aizu said:


> I played Blade and Soul in the closed Beta, but I wasn't a big fan of the combat ; w ;
> Orz might have to try it again when my laptop is repaired :3



Ironically I am drawn to games like Tera/BnS because of the battle mechanics haha xD I mean unlike games where you spam buttons, you really have to be articulate :3 Hope to see you back though, I love it^^


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

http://oi64.tinypic.com/kehsaf.jpg
My summoner!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> http://oi64.tinypic.com/kehsaf.jpg
> My summoner!



Awwww so cute <3 Here is updated Hiyoi and Nyohiko-



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 24, 2016)

Luxanna said:


> I've literally been waiting for this game to come out in america since it was announce, sometime like 2009-2010? I remember like 2010/2011 when it was in Korean Beta and I cried myself to sleep for a long time after that.
> 
> I finished downloading it today, and almost 2 hours in characater creation, I really want to play with people that will actually play like all day and no life with me ;-;, I dont work or go to school so I have all day bby



haaaaaiiii lol that's my life atm! ;D

- - - Post Merge - - -



Squidward said:


> I can't find you but I play on the EU server so that might be the reasoN?



NUUUUUUUU we won't be able to play now. I cry ;v; But your summoner is too cute bby. <3

Also, i'm not sure if i'll even bother trying to get into Mushin or OMC today because i'm sure queue times are ridic. I might just stick to playing during the weekdays. ;v; I also now have to make another char on Iksanun since my friend wants me to play with him there. >.<


----------



## Squidward (Jan 24, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Nuuuuu haha ;v; oh wells, but I shall still work on Hiyoi while I am not sleepy yet 8'D



I'll add you since I've made 2 chars on NA!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 24, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I'll add you since I've made 2 chars on NA!!



Yay haha, looking forward to playing : D

Update- I am deleting Hiyoi because I REALLY wanna remodel my blade master ;v; so I will be playing my summoner if anyone wants to level some tonight, rip my delete time is 6 days xD


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 25, 2016)

i joined but on jiwan


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 28, 2016)

I play on Jiwan, the queue times aren't bad anymore. I love the game.


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 28, 2016)

yas gurl


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 28, 2016)

An updated version of my lyn!

I play her on Mushin (NA) but I also play on the EU server Spirit's Rest(?) with Squid! 
We actually ended up making a Discord server so if anyone would like to join in and chat with us etc. whenever we're on, just let us know. :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 29, 2016)

I got my blight weapon after 20+ Blackram Narrows runs xD Good items/exp. tho' ;D This was on my Summoner, gonna try and play with Kyu when she's not as busy on my Blade Master :'D Also made an extra slot for Yun Force Master, but have to wait until I delete my other BM :'P


----------



## Squidward (Jan 29, 2016)

Unfortunately, I couldn't manage to play on NA with this insane lag. It said the ping was only 191-196, but it felt like at least 300+. :c


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 29, 2016)

oo ill join the discord!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok so wow, I have some faith in support haha; I got my student pack items moved from my old BM to my new one as a one time courtesy and really happy <3


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 29, 2016)

Did the new costumes come out already? I'M SO EXCITED OMG

- - - Post Merge - - -



bug2buga said:


> oo ill join the discord!



I'll message you the join link!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 30, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Did the new costumes come out already? I'M SO EXCITED OMG
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WhiCH COstuMES???!


----------



## Squidward (Jan 31, 2016)

These are my babies: x and x


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 31, 2016)

oo nicee


----------



## Albuns (Jan 31, 2016)

Managed to get the game up, I'm playing on Yehara if anyone wants to join~


----------



## Bunlily (Jan 31, 2016)

It sucks how everyone's on different servers. ;v; Good luck to you all and i hope you're all having fun! I see there's like no queue times anymore. ;P


----------



## Albuns (Jan 31, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> It sucks how everyone's on different servers. ;v; Good luck to you all and i hope you're all having fun! I see there's like no queue times anymore. ;P



That's good at least. xD


----------



## Queen Vivi (Jan 31, 2016)

Im on mushin and master hong. master hong's queues arent so bad. mushin's have been the worst by far (imo)

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait are the queues gone now? ive been waiting for them to die down a bit


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 1, 2016)

Queen Vivi said:


> Im on mushin and master hong. master hong's queues arent so bad. mushin's have been the worst by far (imo)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> wait are the queues gone now? ive been waiting for them to die down a bit



mushin has like no queue times now. ;3 i logged in on saturday night and got in instantly to my surprise. i also logged in last night and there was a queue of ~11 people? lol so my wait was only ~1 minute.


----------



## zeoli (Feb 1, 2016)

Which server(s) have the most TBT users?  I'd like to start the game knowing I have some friends already, if that's alright


----------



## Isabella (Feb 1, 2016)

Is it worth downloading this game for 8 hours+ long
my laptop is already kinda slow but I just really want another game besides league, been wanting to play this since the beta :l


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 1, 2016)

Oliy said:


> Which server(s) have the most TBT users?  I'd like to start the game knowing I have some friends already, if that's alright



Atm we're literally all spread out on different servers. xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 1, 2016)

Oliy said:


> Which server(s) have the most TBT users?  I'd like to start the game knowing I have some friends already, if that's alright



Hyaaaa Oliy, join Old Man Cho 8'D I can play with you on my Force Master Yun ;D Up to you though :'D Kyu is there too, but she has limited time because exams ;v;


----------



## Llust (Feb 2, 2016)

just got the game. im only at the character customization part and i can already tell this is going to be a great game. unlike most other mmorpg games i've played, it actually has a lot of decent things to choose from


----------



## Llust (Feb 2, 2016)

stardusk said:


> just got the game. im only at the character customization part and i can already tell this is going to be a great game. unlike most other mmorpg games i've played, it actually has a lot of decent things to choose from



adding onto this, my ign is Dark Maiden and i'm on mushin
i initially meant to just edit the last post, but i misclicked, haha ;v;


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 2, 2016)

[COLOR="#69696"]I spent 2 hours almost in character customization alone 
I like the game, i've been spending more time on it and I do recommend it people !

Currently
Ign: Chocoli
Level 22
Server: Ikasun
Class:Summoner
Race:Lyn 

I wish the bots in chat would stop though. It insane honestly, bots, bots everywhere xD
The are some things I dislike or love/hate relationship 
they arent game breaking, but kinda annoying as fak to deal with


1)Looting is a bidding system
1--) Who ever has the most gold/ whos willing to spend the most will always get the item
2--) You gotta keep outbidding other people who are interested in that item, but in my case i'm making bank so I always get the item I want unless its just not worth spending that much on it

2) Resource nodes take 1 hour to respawn and they're open to anyone, 
--1) This keeps the resource higher, great for me( the Seller) Bad for the buyer.
--2)It's annoying trying to find nodes that haven't been collected yet 

3) Breakthrough weapons/accessories for level 10 are not trade able
--1) You gotta hope you either get it as a drop from a mob( might have a bid war with other people) or from your weapon chest
--2) weapon chest/unsealing the chest/weapons take keys and unsealing charms, which can get expensive if you run out

i'm not 100% sure about premium limits but for a non premium user
1) You are limited to selling 10 transactions  on the market PER day
 You can only sell 10 different transactions a  DAY, not 10 items listed at once,but per day, this is like blagh, since i'm trying to break up what i'm selling in units of 5 or 1's so people can actually afford it because 25 silver is a lot more achievable than 1 gold 
I also do not know if you applies to account or is character bond, but does require you to be level 16 to sell on the market I will test it once I get some free time to level another alt


This is more of a personal issue because my computer  sucks
Loading takes forever, and a lot of time I feel like I spend more time moving betweens area and spend alot of time loading xD
IN DUNGEONS
Bosses have fire walls, so if someone starts the wall and you're not in the room, you cannot get in as someone who can spend like 40 seconds loading this is annoying since people rush that ****, the nice thing is you still get dibs on the look but still, having the option to enter if you haven't enter should be there
[/COLOR]​​​


----------



## Squidward (Feb 2, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> It sucks how everyone's on different servers. ;v; Good luck to you all and i hope you're all having fun! I see there's like no queue times anymore. ;P



Ikr! There's too many. T u T


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 2, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Ikr! There's too many. T u T



Just going to stick to Mushin and the EU server we're on. xD 

- - - Post Merge - - -



stardusk said:


> adding onto this, my ign is Dark Maiden and i'm on mushin
> i initially meant to just edit the last post, but i misclicked, haha ;v;



Yayy! Another Mushin player. ;D Feel free to add me in game, my username is Cvddles.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 2, 2016)

Since everyone here is posting pics of their chars, here's mine!



Spoiler: Such poofy looking hair


----------



## Llust (Feb 2, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> Just going to stick to Mushin and the EU server we're on. xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



awesome ~
i'll be sure to add you when i get the chance

--

does anyone by any chance know how to resolve this issue im having with the game? ;v; this pops up every time i log on and the game closes when i exit out of this window


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 3, 2016)

stardusk said:


> awesome ~
> i'll be sure to add you when i get the chance
> 
> --
> ...



I googled and here are some of the things that came up. Hopefully one of them works!


----------



## Acruoxil (Feb 3, 2016)

Hopping on the Bread and Salt bandwagon. Name's Aerater, you'll find me on Jiwan.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> I play on Jiwan, the queue times aren't bad anymore. I love the game.



ayyy elin play with me


----------



## pandapples (Feb 6, 2016)

Going to play on Mushin! I've made my char but haven't played yet. Watching my friend share screen made me wanna play now ;--; Too bad comp kinda sucks right now to play well. Getting a new one soon. Is anyone else on Mushin?


----------



## VividVero (Feb 7, 2016)

I joined the Bread n Salt bandwagon recently too, i'm a scrubby lvl 12 lyn force master; the name's Zoraida Diamson on the Jiwan server.  ((Seeing all these cool names others have is making me have ragrets man))


----------



## Squidward (Feb 7, 2016)

VividVero said:


> I joined the Bread n Salt bandwagon recently too, i'm a scrubby lvl 12 lyn force master; the name's Zoraida Diamson on the Jiwan server.  ((Seeing all these cool names others have is making me have ragrets man))



Ah if this makes you feel better, all the cool names are taken already. ;o;


----------



## Albuns (Feb 7, 2016)

VividVero said:


> I joined the Bread n Salt bandwagon recently too, i'm a scrubby lvl 12 lyn force master; the name's Zoraida Diamson on the Jiwan server.  ((Seeing all these cool names others have is making me have ragrets man))



No worries, I'm a scrubby lv13 blade dancer. ;v; I gave force masters a try, and so far it's somewhat fun. xD


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 7, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Going to play on Mushin! I've made my char but haven't played yet. Watching my friend share screen made me wanna play now ;--; Too bad comp kinda sucks right now to play well. Getting a new one soon. Is anyone else on Mushin?



HIIIIIIII! I'm on Mushin -- username is Cvddles.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 8, 2016)

Squidward said:


> Ah if this makes you feel better, all the cool names are taken already. ;o;



Tbh I was so annoyed by the name I choose that I bought a name change. lol now it's just back to square one trying to snag a decent name. I really want something astronomical and/or mythology related. My only issue is whenever I pick a name, it says it's available but then whenever I click to change it, last minute it'll reject me. ;^;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alby-Kun said:


> No worries, I'm a scrubby lv13 blade dancer. ;v; I gave force masters a try, and so far it's somewhat fun. xD



Force master is pretty fun, I especially like the ice attacks more so ;0; That's refreshing to hear that i'm not the only low level on this thread. lol ((I'm almost a lvl 16 now but still))


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi! I started about a week and a half ago. I'm lvl 41 blade dancer so far on Poharan. Still learning heh. :>


----------



## pandapples (Feb 8, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> HIIIIIIII! I'm on Mushin -- username is Cvddles.



hihi my username is pandapples  I'll add you when I can! I'm still super nubbish


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 8, 2016)

pandapples said:


> hihi my username is pandapples  I'll add you when I can! I'm still super nubbish



No worries because i am as well lol. I'm only lvl 19 i believe. I'll add you once i go on later tonight.


----------



## Albuns (Feb 8, 2016)

I just realized how big of an idiot I am. I never knew you could upgrade your starting weapon... so I was using the lv1 version up until around Jadestone Village or so. No wonder things took so long to kill. xD


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 9, 2016)

Even though i haven't been able to play much, i made sure to login for the daily dash spins.. i finally achieved the costume and i love it so much! I didn't think i'd like it at all on my Lyn, but i really do. ;D



Spoiler


----------



## Squidward (Feb 10, 2016)

Omg I'm so happy for you! It looks so nice on her!!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 18, 2016)

Reviving this ;v; I FINALLY got back into BnS made it to level 40 and also finally got my Dark Sandstorm outfit after only 6 boxes from Daggerbeak Rookery :'D-



Spoiler











Planning to farm more LOL so addicted to customizing my bebe <3

p.s. excuse my lesser graphics hahaha xD It probs looks much better with a better Graphics Card oops >.< at least it works nicely enough :^)


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 18, 2016)

^^ Your char is super cute. ;D

I got bored with bns and went back to Tera. xD I didn't really find bns's vday event to be as interesting imo as Tera's either. ;v;


----------



## Squidward (Feb 18, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> ^^ Your char is super cute. ;D
> 
> I got bored with bns and went back to Tera. xD I didn't really find bns's vday event to be as interesting imo as Tera's either. ;v;



I just couldn't even gather the will to play it since the last time we played lol


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 18, 2016)

Ahaha I may at some point go back to Tera, maybe the fact that character creation and customizing is so unique in this game is what keeps me loving it xD at least I always have my characters on Tera in case I wanna head back hehe :3

And thanks, shes my pride and joy on BnS <3


----------



## Albuns (Feb 18, 2016)

Ya, to be honest, I found TERA's combat more precise and strategic. Having a dodge stat as well as the ability to actually dodge just felt weird to me


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 19, 2016)

For some reason I just don't find pleasure in Tera rn at all lol xD I legit feel like it's just not as fun+REALLY boring gear to get unless you spend money and/or earn LOTS of gold blah whereas I prefer the customizing in BnS+outfits are diverse and gorgeous also Warlock coming soon 8'D I hope I am not the only one loving BnS on this thread ;v; Though in my clan we def. agreed there should be mounts : P


----------



## Luxanna (Feb 19, 2016)

my lyn squinting, but The pinchy armor looks gross. I look like a teletubby LOL


----------



## Bunlily (Feb 19, 2016)

Luxanna said:


> my lyn squinting, but The pinchy armor looks gross. I look like a teletubby LOL


 
*Immediately starts singing the Teletubbies song* 
Oh yes, i know it by heart -- still. LOL. Your lyn is super cute though. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kairi-Kitten said:


> For some reason I just don't find pleasure in Tera rn at all lol xD I legit feel like it's just not as fun+REALLY boring gear to get unless you spend money and/or earn LOTS of gold blah whereas I prefer the customizing in BnS+outfits are diverse and gorgeous also Warlock coming soon 8'D I hope I am not the only one loving BnS on this thread ;v; Though in my clan we def. agreed there should be mounts : P



Not at all! This patch is a gold mine and even if it were not, gearing is very easy. They practically hand you everything you need (which made me regret buying mats for my priest when the patch first released). ;v; I've had my priest geared for awhile, just finished gearing my mystic and now working on my sorcerer. If you ever need any help, feel free to ask! I love helping others. ^-^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 20, 2016)

Cinmoobun said:


> *Immediately starts singing the Teletubbies song*
> Oh yes, i know it by heart -- still. LOL. Your lyn is super cute though. <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Ooooo that makes me happy to hear might need to make time for Tera too and will certainly ask for help if I need it haha :3 Kinda sad I never got my 65 benefit rewards LOL oops ;v; might even start the character over but eh we'll see xD

And for that Pinchy on Lyn's lmao you need to see the Grave Digger on males LOL it looks like blue balls xD I laughed at how awful they made it *weeps for male Lyns xD*


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

Gahhh, all the new valentines day weapon skins make me so jealous of the other roles! ;3; I'm debating on buying the chocolate illusion bangle but idk. I like it but am not in LOVE with it like the others.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

Here's a screen shot of my smol lyn child. ((I still need a new name for her. I really wanted a one worded name but the only thing I can think of is Lady Hamal))


Spoiler: Little Zora


----------



## Albuns (Feb 20, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Here's a screen shot of my smol lyn child. ((I still need a new name for her. I really wanted a one worded name but the only thing I can think of is Lady Hamal))
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Little Zora



How about Ruby? If that doesn't work, maybe Vermillion? c:


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> How about Ruby? If that doesn't work, maybe Vermillion? c:



Great suggestions but I feel like everyone names their characters Ruby ;3; I also am looking for a celestial or goddess inspired thing going~ The last name I was looking at is Aergia. ((That name is probably already taken thou ;3; )) She is a greek goddess said to be the personification of sloth and laziness; she is also said to guard this one part of the underworld~  ((PS: I'm a hoe for names that start with A, E, I, O and Z))


----------



## Albuns (Feb 20, 2016)

VividVero said:


> Great suggestions but I feel like everyone names their characters Ruby ;3; I also am looking for a celestial or goddess inspired thing going~ ((PS: I'm a hoe for names that start with A, E, I, O and Z))



Hm... how about Amaterasu or Sakuya then? Celestials aside, the only other names I could think of that might not be taken are Avani and Ivris.


----------



## VividVero (Feb 20, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> Hm... how about Amaterasu or Sakuya then? Celestials aside, the only other names I could think of that might not be taken are Avani and Ivris.


Hmmm, Avani reminds me of Chobani yogurt and Ivris is taken it looks.

I think i'm inbetween Lady Hamal (Hamal means Lamb in Arabic and the lady title infront of it reminds me of Sailor Moon Chibiusa her being called Small Lady) and Aegria (explained in earlier post) now. ;3;

UPDATE: I went with Lady Hamal <3 I found out Hamal is the brightest star in the Aries constellation and it kinda won me over with that.


----------



## pandapples (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone still playing this game? Lol

I just started doing arenas today and was wondering if anyone had pvp tips or links to guides for summoner. Got to gold easily, but once I do get past the bots I'm afraid I'll start losing so figured I'd try to look for a guide first.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Anyone still playing this game? Lol
> 
> I just started doing arenas today and was wondering if anyone had pvp tips or links to guides for summoner. Got to gold easily, but once I do get past the bots I'm afraid I'll start losing so figured I'd try to look for a guide first.



I am dead obsessed with this game just haven't posted on TBT in forever LOL got my Blade Master her gangplank w/o spendng a dime love the venture tokens <3 I have enough to buy my lovely Tsuyaya-Summoner Lyn Dark Angel and Gangplank xD OMFG so addicted guys ;v; And hmmmmm I know the site my friend I met showed me for good pvp/pve specs called bnstree.com I would give it a look not a guide but super helpful for skills for both pvp and pve so you have a great build : )


----------



## pandapples (Feb 28, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am dead obsessed with this game just haven't posted on TBT in forever LOL got my Blade Master her gangplank w/o spendng a dime love the venture tokens <3 I have enough to buy my lovely Tsuyaya-Summoner Lyn Dark Angel and Gangplank xD OMFG so addicted guys ;v; And hmmmmm I know the site my friend I met showed me for good pvp/pve specs called bnstree.com I would give it a look not a guide but super helpful for skills for both pvp and pve so you have a great build : )



If you don't mind explaining, what are venture tokens? Is the gangplank that pigtail hairstyle? Grats lol my friend really wants that one.

And thank you that was exactly what I was looking for. Now I need to get to lvl 45 to use all the skill pts I can get


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 28, 2016)

pandapples said:


> If you don't mind explaining, what are venture tokens? Is the gangplank that pigtail hairstyle? Grats lol my friend really wants that one.
> 
> And thank you that was exactly what I was looking for. Now I need to get to lvl 45 to use all the skill pts I can get



Ok so they're called Venture Tokens or Sparkling Venture Tokens and they look like this- http://www.bladeandsoulzone.com/hongmoon-coins-and-venture-tokens/ kind of an explanation xD You can also get lucky on Daily Dash and win them, also if you go to your inventory and buy Dragonstones for 1 silver each about 10 you can shift+right click to transmute the tokens into Hongmoon Coins and then use what gold you've saved in currency exchange to buy more Hongmoon Coin in essence you don't really have to spend any money just farm tokens for outfits in-game store >.> If I confused you LOL let me know xD

Also yes Gangplank is the two pigtails one :3 the custom one is my favorite haha it's so swishy <3 And you are absolutely welcome : ) good luck and also you may need to farm for recipes for certain skills rip lol you can sometimes get them at brightsone dungeon at level 45 ;D


----------



## pandapples (Feb 29, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok so they're called Venture Tokens or Sparkling Venture Tokens and they look like this- http://www.bladeandsoulzone.com/hongmoon-coins-and-venture-tokens/ kind of an explanation xD You can also get lucky on Daily Dash and win them, also if you go to your inventory and buy Dragonstones for 1 silver each about 10 you can shift+right click to transmute the tokens into Hongmoon Coins and then use what gold you've saved in currency exchange to buy more Hongmoon Coin in essence you don't really have to spend any money just farm tokens for outfits in-game store >.> If I confused you LOL let me know xD
> 
> Also yes Gangplank is the two pigtails one :3 the custom one is my favorite haha it's so swishy <3 And you are absolutely welcome : ) good luck and also you may need to farm for recipes for certain skills rip lol you can sometimes get them at brightsone dungeon at level 45 ;D



Ahh thank you for all the information! I love getting costumes in mmos hehe, but I hadn't really found one I really liked yet. Tera costumes were wayyyy cuter.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Feb 29, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Ahh thank you for all the information! I love getting costumes in mmos hehe, but I hadn't really found one I really liked yet. Tera costumes were wayyyy cuter.



Ahhh lol yeah they have some really cute ones : ) They should be adding more over time though xD For me I love that when you play/farm for outfiits they look less generic than Tera armor haha and Tera has no currency exchange : ( would love that haha.


----------



## pandapples (Mar 1, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhh lol yeah they have some really cute ones : ) They should be adding more over time though xD For me I love that when you play/farm for outfiits they look less generic than Tera armor haha and Tera has no currency exchange : ( would love that haha.



Yeah it's pretty cool how the outfits can drop in dungeons or can get from wheels n stuff


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 2, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Yeah it's pretty cool how the outfits can drop in dungeons or can get from wheels n stuff



Hahaha that's also why I love this game xD I can't save gold to save my life on Tera ;v; lmao. I love farming and earning outfits on BnS though haha also I am sooooooooo into earning Hongmoon Coin for store stuff : D gonna swag out my characters B)


----------



## pandapples (Mar 2, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha that's also why I love this game xD I can't save gold to save my life on Tera ;v; lmao. I love farming and earning outfits on BnS though haha also I am sooooooooo into earning Hongmoon Coin for store stuff : D gonna swag out my characters B)



Gonna swag out your charas with the leveling challenge?  I heard you get a costume for it. Made a new chara today with the free slot (did not make a warlock tho lol) and gonna go for it~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 3, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Gonna swag out your charas with the leveling challenge?  I heard you get a costume for it. Made a new chara today with the free slot (did not make a warlock tho lol) and gonna go for it~



That and farming gold for hongmoon coin lol B) I have 600 or so rn just gotta keep earning gold xD plan to dress all my babs <3 Ah yeah it looks stunningly awesome gonna get two of it on two characters : ) and aaaaaa you're missing the fun lol Warlock is so OP and awesome : O good luck to us both it's really fast to level tho lol I was like they're giving us three weeks ??? : O hahaha


----------



## pandapples (Mar 3, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> That and farming gold for hongmoon coin lol B) I have 600 or so rn just gotta keep earning gold xD plan to dress all my babs <3 Ah yeah it looks stunningly awesome gonna get two of it on two characters : ) and aaaaaa you're missing the fun lol Warlock is so OP and awesome : O good luck to us both it's really fast to level tho lol I was like they're giving us three weeks ??? : O hahaha



HMM I thought about making warlock but idk they seem pretty similar to summoner and I wanted to try something different. Plus my friend(s) are prob all gonna make warlock and it'd be nice to have some diversity iono haha. Maybe will make warlock sometime in the future! And yesyes goood luck I think it is 3 weeks.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 3, 2016)

pandapples said:


> HMM I thought about making warlock but idk they seem pretty similar to summoner and I wanted to try something different. Plus my friend(s) are prob all gonna make warlock and it'd be nice to have some diversity iono haha. Maybe will make warlock sometime in the future! And yesyes goood luck I think it is 3 weeks.



Ahhhh yeah there're like a million warlocks atm lmao I see your point xD But yeah they are basically a hybrid class >.> lol. Well still fun at least :3 Yup 3 weeks is sooooooooooooooo long though it takes 3-4 days to get to 45 if you level quickly so yay <3


----------



## pandapples (Mar 4, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhh yeah there're like a million warlocks atm lmao I see your point xD But yeah they are basically a hybrid class >.> lol. Well still fun at least :3 Yup 3 weeks is sooooooooooooooo long though it takes 3-4 days to get to 45 if you level quickly so yay <3



Spring break just started for me so hopefully will get to 45 by the end of break! ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 4, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Spring break just started for me so hopefully will get to 45 by the end of break! ^^



Good luck already 21 and 2 days in xD but I have too much time LOL : O Luckily you don't have to pay hella gold for weapon upgrades all warlock upgrades are insanely pricey xD OMFG : (


----------



## pandapples (Mar 8, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Good luck already 21 and 2 days in xD but I have too much time LOL : O Luckily you don't have to pay hella gold for weapon upgrades all warlock upgrades are insanely pricey xD OMFG : (



AHH I've been slacking. Only lvl 25 and just got to the sand leveling area and I wanna kms


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 9, 2016)

pandapples said:


> AHH I've been slacking. Only lvl 25 and just got to the sand leveling area and I wanna kms



rip : ( you have until the 23rd by maintenance though : O I am already at 44 but might miss the reward/sexy outfit >.> gonna have to wait a week for mine LOL ;P


----------



## Labrontheowl (Mar 13, 2016)

Is there still a discord server for this game? If so I'd like to join! :3


----------



## pandapples (Mar 16, 2016)

Labrontheowl said:


> Is there still a discord server for this game? If so I'd like to join! :3



I don't think so. Don't think many people here play ;-;


Got the white hot outfit for my summoner. So happy :'D


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 18, 2016)

pandapples said:


> I don't think so. Don't think many people here play ;-;
> 
> 
> Got the white hot outfit for my summoner. So happy :'D



lol grats : D still trying to decide which class to main lmao when I do they'll get a store outfit ^.^


----------



## pandapples (Mar 21, 2016)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> lol grats : D still trying to decide which class to main lmao when I do they'll get a store outfit ^.^



Which class are you thinkin about? I will probably end up getting a store outfit for each chara.. whenever I have the gold aha. I had to ask my friend for gold for white hot ;-; it was too cute and I was too poor to pass up on it before it left the shop.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 22, 2016)

pandapples said:


> Which class are you thinkin about? I will probably end up getting a store outfit for each chara.. whenever I have the gold aha. I had to ask my friend for gold for white hot ;-; it was too cute and I was too poor to pass up on it before it left the shop.



I already decided to main my summoner lol xD because best for solo pve content in 50 patch as well as highest dps : O I gave her Dark Angel and Custom Gangplank so sexy cute <3 haha I may try to work on my BM next because she'll be op in this upcoming patch so yay : ) Ironically I have a much easier time doing Bloodshade Harbor with my summoner then BM though ;v;

It was also very nice of your friend to help you out ^.^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 24, 2016)

So I caved and got my summoner the 12 gold 25 ap gem xD I decided she's easiest to roll with in every area lol so maining her for good :3 Now just saving for awakened siren and the alley cat outfit >.>


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 29, 2016)

i hear there is epicly detailed breast physics in this game


----------



## pandapples (Mar 29, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i hear there is epicly detailed breast physics in this game



Yeah, there really is. I thought people were exaggerating when I heard about it but it's no joke


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Mar 31, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> i hear there is epicly detailed breast physics in this game



They're unrealistically jiggly tho lmao like gelatin jello xD


----------



## Albuns (Mar 31, 2016)

I regret not trying other classes before the bots started rolling in, assassins are way more fun than blade dancers~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 3, 2016)

Bringing this poor thread to life again I literally just started up when my poor premium is nearly gone LOL ;^; I finally upgraded my weapon to Oathbreaker and started farming achievements to earn my sunflower technique from silverfrost and my clan has had quite a few new members join so we're having fun :'D I also as you can see spent 20 runs in Shadowstrike I managed to get my Obsidian Serpent outfit 4x ^^; and my Black Veil *mask* in 20th run lol also lastly I am finally happy to have my clan uniform which is on in my screenshot^__^ so excited to be into this again!!!-



Spoiler


----------



## Albuns (Jul 4, 2016)

I didn't think anyone here still played. o:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 4, 2016)

Alby-Kun said:


> I didn't think anyone here still played. o:



I do o/!! lol I am still way too addicted to this as opposed to Tera xD plus the whole guild system is easier for me to connect with fun people : D


----------

